# Redémarrer imac g5 sous mac os 9



## lagu2003 (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment redémarrer imac g5 sous mac os 9? Avec mon ancien imac g4 je pouvais choisir dans préferences système mac os 9 ou mac os X le redémarrge. Apparemment ce n'est plus possible. Attention je parle pas mac classic.

J'ai besoin de lancer VP7 sous mac os 9 car il paraît que les ports  USB fonctionnent sur VPC7 et l'on peut y synchroniser son palm pour des logiciels PC (par exemple gps).


Merci


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

Les Mac récents (G5 notamment) ne peuvent plus démarrer directement sur OS 9 mais seulement en mode Classic.


----------



## lagu2003 (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Mac récents (G5 notamment) ne peuvent plus démarrer directement sur OS 9 mais seulement en mode Classic.





Merci 

Comment je peux faire pour lancer VPC 7 sous classic pour résoudre mon problème de port USB?


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2005)

Pomme I sur VPC7 et cocher la case "ouvrir cette application dans Classic".

Si cette application est capable de tourner sous OS9 ou OS X, cette case doit exister dans la fenêtre d'info


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2005)

alors? Ca marche? (bien que je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faudrait lancer VPC7 sous Classic pour qu'il gère les ports usb....)


----------



## lagu2003 (29 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> alors? Ca marche? (bien que je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faudrait lancer VPC7 sous Classic pour qu'il gère les ports usb....)


 

Non ça ne marche pas. C'est un conseil qui donné sur le forum de Palmattitude. En fait je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mon zire 72 sur VPC7 qui ne reconnaissait pas du tout mon palm sur le port usb. Il paraîtrait en lançant vpc sous mac os9 , cela resoud le problème.

Je suis un peu novice dans le monde mac. Si j'ai bien compris on peut faire une croix sur mac os9 sur imac  g5?

Merci pour ton conseil


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2005)

POurquoi passer par VPC pour synchroniser ton Palm???? Tu ne veux pas le synchroniser directement sous MacOS X?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Mac récents (G5 notamment) ne peuvent plus démarrer directement sur OS 9 mais seulement en mode Classic.



Il existe une manip'  non officielle et donc non garantie...


----------



## lagu2003 (29 Mars 2005)

En fait je voudrais installer mapsonic (qui ne tourne que sur windows) sur vpc7 et le synchroniser sur mon palm.


----------

